
June 2020 Programming Language Rankings (RedMonk) - tosh
https://redmonk.com/kfitzpatrick/2020/07/29/redmonk-slackchat-june-2020-programming-language-rankings/
======
tosh

      1. JavaScript (=)
      2. Python     (+1)
      3. Java       (-1)

